

Ask HN: Can I sell for you? - mapster

Me: Freelancer looking for a full-time position. Very interested in sales and would love to gain experience. Can afford 2 hours a day between current freelance workload. Willing to work on commission only basis. I am northern California. Let's talk!
======
thaumaturgy
Please update your HN profile with contact information. Also: what do you
sell? (Do you have a niche?) How do you sell it?

~~~
mapster
Done, thanks. I would love to pitch b2b service for starters. I am fine with
cold calling or working from an opt-in list.

------
logn
I run <https://www.shicray.org/> ... I'd be willing to give you a commission
on all sales. It's a freelance marketplace. Would require a lot of guerrilla
marketing and advertising. My email is in profile

------
qq66
Yes. Send me an email. Details in my profile.

~~~
mapster
Done. Thank you.

------
startupstella
can you share some info on your sales experience and current network?

~~~
mapster
My experience includes tele-sales (sold AAA service, worked a script, made a
million pitches, got a lot of rejection, but closed many a sale), computer
retail (at computer store - knowing technical aspects, approaching people,
listening, helping, closing), freelance (finding clients, listening, helping,
closing). My network includes friends and colleagues in many professions, but
am eager to grow this. As I mentioned in the post, I am offering a trade: I
sell for you to gain experience, and learn, or re-learn how to sell. I can
afford ~2 hrs a day. I am very motivated and resourceful. Let's talk!

------
callmeed
I'll email in the morning

~~~
mapster
Thank you.

